

Kullervo: Tolkien's fascination with Finland - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34063157

======
valhalla
I heard a synopsis of the book on BBC World News this morning. It's obviously
a first novel ( _very_ different from LOTR) given the subject matter: familial
murder and incest :/

~~~
hcrisp
But not different from the tale of Turin Turambar in "The Silmarillion" (as
the article points out), or "The Children of Hurin" which is a longer version
of the same story of Turin. The latter was published only recently in 2006.

~~~
valhalla
What organization/corporation approves all of these releases? I'd imagine
Tolkien's estate is extremely aggressive in preserving his legacy, especially
if the new books are so different from what's made his novels loved by
millions (billions?)

~~~
hcrisp
Actually J.R.R. Tolkien's son, Christopher Tolkien, is the executor of his
estate and was editor who released both of those works [1]. But, yes, he wants
to preserve his legacy, and unlike the recent films, he thinks the published
books (even recent) do just that. [1] [http://www.worldcrunch.com/culture-
society/my-father-039-s-q...](http://www.worldcrunch.com/culture-society/my-
father-039-s-quot-eviscerated-quot-work-son-of-hobbit-scribe-j.r.r.-tolkien-
finally-speaks-out/hobbit-silmarillion-lord-of-rings/c3s10299/#.Us2yxGRDulr)

